# Breeding Tank Questions



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

I am aiming at breeding caribes. Above is a picture of my approximately 100 g tank. I am connecting an fx5 filtration system.
The tank sits six inches off the ground on 6x6" beams. I will cover the sides of the tank with a black plastic. for the top I will have a light on one side above the plants (the plants will cover one quarter of the tank). On this 1/4 of the tank I will cover the remaining top, the area not covered by the lights, with black plastic. For the remainder of the tank I am thinking that diffused clear plastic might work well. What do you breeders think of this idea?

No, those feeders will not be there for the caribe to eat. I am planning to put in four, five or six juvi caribes. Thanks!


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

good idea using the gold fish as suicide fish to get the tank cycled


----------

